
State-by-State Polls Compared to Economic Indicators - Anon84
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2008/11/01/state-by-state-polls-compared-to-economic-indicators/
======
litewulf
For those to lazy to think about it too much...

(In general) Obama does better in states that are doing poorly economically.

~~~
DenisM
Uhm, no. California, Oregon and Washinton (to name a few) are not in dire
srtraights, yet are all pro-Obama.

~~~
litewulf
Fine, "in general". There are more mccain states in places where income has
gone up, and so on.

Actually, I just graphed it, and correlation is super weak.
<http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blahvs9.gif> (Stupid Google Docs
wouldn't play nice with the graph, so I had to use Excel. Sorry Web 2.0)

------
vaksel
its pretty simple really. Those people for whom trickle down economics didn't
work are looking to vote out those people responsible.

~~~
Prrometheus
Or, if we wanted to avoid simplistic partisan rhetoric, we might say that poor
economic conditions tend to cause voters to favor the non-incumbent party.

~~~
vaksel
well yes, voters are holding the incumbent party responsible

